# What Actor Did / Do You Think Makes The Hunk List



## Ina (Aug 3, 2014)

Troy Donahue, Cary Grant, and Tom Selleck (sp) were just a few of my favorites. What stars got your attention? :magnify:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 3, 2014)

Steve McQueen, Clint Eastwood, John Wayne.....and Falcon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

Paul Newman


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

Tony Curtis


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

Sal Mineo


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

Charlton Heston


----------



## Justme (Aug 4, 2014)

I have never taken much interest in the looks of actors or actresses, looks aren't important to me.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 4, 2014)

_An Aussie actor... Chris Hemsworth_


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I would prefer any of the 10000 Asian woman advertised here!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2014)

Old Blue Eyes. Notice drink in his hand. Cary Grant, 1950s and a young Harrison Ford.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 6, 2014)

Never been into the looks either.


----------



## Justme (Aug 7, 2014)

Most of the people who others seems to rate in the looks department, I don't think are particularly good looking, if I give them any thought at all. Personality is so much more important than looks, which are transient.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2014)

Charles Bronson in Chato's Land.
Great legs and bum.


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2014)

Every time I see a picture of Sinatra, I remember watching the video of a tour of his home in Palm Springs. Even if you are not a Sinatra fan and you have an hour to waste, you may want to watch this video, or part of it. It is both informative and to some degree educational. WARNING...If you start watching it, you may not be able to turn it off.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 7, 2014)

My wife is a *BIG-TIME* fan of Harrison Ford, but then again, she was in his movie, Air Force One, in 1997 as an "extra".  I liked him in the Star Wars movies as Hans Solo.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 7, 2014)

George Clooney


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> My wife is a *BIG-TIME* fan of Harrison Ford, but then again, when she was in his movie, Air Force One, in 1997 as an "extra".  I liked him in the Star Wars movies as Hans Solo.



"WITNESS" is my favorite Harrison Ford movie, which was filmed just a few miles up the road from my home.


----------



## Justme (Aug 7, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Charles Bronson in Chato's Land.
> Great legs and bum.



It would never occur to me to look at a man's body, I am just not interested, I am probably weird, but I like being weird!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 7, 2014)

That's what my wife says about me! I look "ok" for being 65, but my humor is terrific to her.



Janessa said:


> I'll take a good sense of humor over looks in a man any day!


----------



## behdune (Aug 7, 2014)

Sean Connery...then & now


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 7, 2014)

Not fair...there are hulk women ya know.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2014)

A young Paul Newman.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2014)

Gregory peck !


----------



## CPA-Kim (Aug 7, 2014)

William Hurt, Liam Neeson, young Harrison Ford, Paul Newman (at all ages)


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2014)

Back in the 60's this was my favorite  ... Omar Sharif


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2014)

> It would never occur to me to look at a man's body, I am just not interested, I am probably weird, but I like being weird!


We're not talking about real men. We're talking about screen idols. Eye candy.
If looks don't count I'll nominate John Gielgud.


> I'll take a good sense of humour over looks in a man any day!


In the movies, that's up to the script writer.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 8, 2014)

Cary Grant,James Dean,  Clark Gable, Armond Assante, and of course Elvis Presley. Now I enjoy watching  Tom Selleck,John Stamos and Simon Baker !!!!!


----------



## Kitties (Aug 9, 2014)

I can certainly agree with Justme regarding judging on looks. But I can also admire beauty.

Gregory Peck is like the epitome of a man to me. He's a little before my time though.

I've always found Tom Hanks to be adorable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)

Sidney Poitier


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)

Just saw him in the movie that was on TV, A Streetcar Named Desire...Marlon Brando


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nicolas Cage



... which just goes to prove once again that men, like women, can be great-looking but insane at the same time ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2014)

The first one that I liked was (of course) Roy Rogers. As I got older, I really thought that Audie Murphy was the handsomest man ever. After that, came the Yul Brynner infatuation, and I had to see every movie of his that came along. 
Now, I like Charles Bronson, and Pierce Brosnan (in The Thomas Crowne Affair). 

I guess if you  put an actor in tight jeans and cowboy boots and hat; I am still probably going to be paying close attention, even when it is not one of my favorite ones, though...
View attachment 9288View attachment 9289


----------

